

Manhattan was almost home to a 200-foot-tall owl mausoleum - blondeoracle
http://www.atlasobscura.com/articles/manhattan-was-almost-home-to-a-200-foot-tall-owl-mausoleum

======
blondeoracle
A newspaper tycoon commissioned a sarcophagus in the form of a huge owl. He
wanted his coffin to be suspended inside the owl’s body by iron chains.

